# Brahma roo walking funny



## chickenlovinmama (Jun 1, 2016)

Hello I recently adopted a partridge brahma rooster. The lady I got him from kept him in an open barn along with the rest of her flock. The flooring was gravel with a small amount of straw. I noticed the roo was walking funny and asked her about it. She said she had no idea why but that he had always walked like that. (He walks like a cat with tape on its feet high stepping). She also told me she thought it was his feathers because he is booted so she cut back the feathers with no change. So in short I ended up taking him and his brother thinking maybe it's bumble foot due to the gravel and not having an appropriate roosting area. When I got them home I quarantined them for 30 days and treated them with antibiotics and inspected their feet. I found no sign of bumble foot everything looked as it should but I noticed once he was in my yard and grass he started walking a little better but not a huge improvement. He does not try to roost at all but stays on the ground. Sadly his brother passed for reasons unknown.

I'm looking for some way to help this fella out he is a very sweet rooster more like a pet dog than a chicken. Does anyone have any idea as to what it could be or how I can help him?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a roo that walks like that on occasion. No reason found. As long as your roo acts and looks healthy, and passes a physical exam for oddities, he's probably fine. Check the length of his spurs and nails.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I have three roosters that have walked like this since their first winter. They also do not perch - didn't then either. I thought it was bumble, I thought it was frostbite, but I never found anything physically wrong with them so I had to assume it was genetic nerve disorder (they're all brothers.) One worse than the others. They seem to act far worse in cold and on certain textures of ground.


----------



## chickenlovinmama (Jun 1, 2016)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> I have three roosters that have walked like this since their first winter. They also do not perch - didn't then either. I thought it was bumble, I thought it was frostbite, but I never found anything physically wrong with them so I had to assume it was genetic nerve disorder (they're all brothers.) One worse than the others. They seem to act far worse in cold and on certain textures of ground.


That's the conclusion I came to as well but thought maybe someone out there might know more. I live in a tiny town and we used to have a vet hat would come to the farm but he has retired so we are forced to either transport our animals 40 miles or treat them ourselves. At any rate my rooster looks very healthy and has a good appetite but I've never heard him crow or show any dominance which I find strange since he is the only rooster here now. But he is gorgeous!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I had a Cochin who walked like a cat with tape on it's feet.I finally came to the conclusion he walked like that because he didn't like his feet feathers getting wet.


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

No input regarding their walk, but just wanted to tell you those are big beautiful roosters
Kristy


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Can you post a picture of his legs, top and bottom of his feet?


----------

